# Tackleunderground site issue again



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've had this problem in the past. When I go to the site only the heading will load. The rest of the page is blank. I've tried reloading, deleting cookies but nothing works. I don't have problems with any other site. Does anyone else have problems with Tackle underground? Any ideas I might try?

Thanks, Willy


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

working for me try Ccleaner


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bigfoot, I tried Ccleaner with no luck. I have been using Google chrome so just on a whim I tried internet explorer and tackle underground loaded perfectly. Go figure....


----------

